
The Zen of Muay Thai - Malfunction92
http://abinoda.com/the-zen-of-muay-thai
======
jimws
Been to Thailand. Muay Thai is a really good physical and spiritual experience
one can have in Thailand. I really recommend it to anyone visiting Thailand
with the time and money to invest in this skill.

